# Nelson and the zucchini leaf



## ChiKat (Aug 20, 2011)

We're growing zucchini in our garden and little man tried his first zucchini leaf the other day. 







It was a hit!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2011)

russians love to eat, I am often amazed at what and how much they eat, it makes growing a lot easier knowing just about anything I grow they will eat.


----------



## Torty Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

Awwww, he saw, he conquered, he left....... sooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 20, 2011)

He didn't leave any crumbs...


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 20, 2011)

Good pic's!


----------



## Candy (Aug 20, 2011)

What a little piggy.  I can't believe he ate all of that big leaf.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 20, 2011)

Super nice.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Aug 20, 2011)

Cute! Nelsons getting big!


----------



## Tom (Aug 20, 2011)

It appears he liked it!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 20, 2011)

Reminds me of the grape-leaf skeletonizers, except they leave the veins. Looks like Nelson even ate the veins!


----------



## ticothetort2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Man that leaf didn't stand a chance!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 21, 2011)

Devoured! Nelson is too cute.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 21, 2011)

Nelson pwned that zucchini leaf! He's so cute!!!


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 21, 2011)

Nelson is a BEAST!!! Darn I didn't realize that you could feed torts the leaves too! I've been giving them the flowers and chucking the leaves. I learned something new from Nelson!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks like he enjoyed that. I should have tried my Russians on the squash vine that instead I gave to my two teenage sulcatas. They amazed me and totally ignored it. I bet the Russians would have been just like Nelson and have left no evidence behind them.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Aug 21, 2011)

Nelson is so cute, I love the pic. sequence. Nelson can eat!!


----------



## terryo (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't believe he ate the whole thing.


----------

